# My first DCC conversion



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I made my first DCC conversion today. I read a lot, measured twice and cut once.
I was converting a Lifelike Proto 2000 SW8 with the appropriate NCE decoder. The engine fires up on DCC address 3 and runs OK, but I was unable to make the LED headlight conversion or re-install the 12-14 volt factory light. 
I connected the wires but am getting no light. Both were provided for in the instructions. I tested the bulbs directly to the track, and they are good.
I think I am pretty good at following instructions. 
I must admit that the connection places provided for on the decoder are small and can be misused.
Have you ever heard of the lights not working?
Can a decoder be defective in that regard?

Bill


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Did you push the f0 or f1 button this usually turns the lights on and off or dims I believe


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Man, why did not I think of that?

It lit up beautifully on the first try.

I was so dialed in on DC that I could not think along those lines.

Thanks so much.

Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you also using a NCE controller you can get some additional light functions.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ain't DCC fun...all the stuff they say you can do and then doing it...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cycleops said:


> If you also using a NCE controller you can get some additional light functions.


I really doubt that NCE has any more light functions than Digitrax
or many other systems. I some times think Cycleops owns stock
in NCE.

Congrats on your conversion Mister Bill. It is cool to add DCC to a DC loco.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There are some additional lighting programming functions available if you have a NCE controller and decoder, it's in the manual.

I wouldn't want to invest in NCE as they are getting left behind the latest developments in DCC, as are Digitrax and others.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, you might be right. I don't know. I just doubted it.
That's the problem with all electronics, they become obsolete.
Or falls behind.


----------

